
Naming a rhetorical tactic - MicahWedemeyer
http://peachshake.com/2011/04/07/naming-a-rhetorical-tactic/
======
MicahWedemeyer
This tactic rears its ugly head quite a bit here on HN, so I was hoping
someone might know its name.

